# Qatar package



## frankcrest (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi, i am a recent graduate that got offered a position in qatar for accounting, the package comes down to 12k per month..should i take this job?

There is no extra housing allowance or travel allowance, do these companies dont give these anymore or do you have to negotiate it?..


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Simple answer: no! 
Housing is expensive, as is travelling out of doha.


----------



## karen845 (Oct 4, 2016)

frank is this job with Qatar Airways?


----------

